# Hunting on a Sunday?



## JillA (27 February 2015)

I didn't think that was lawful, along with shooting game? Someone has told me he can't be available on a Sunday because he is hunting, with a local farmers foot pack? Or is it that now they are no longer "hunting with dogs" anything is possible? Is he making it up or do you think it is for real? Thanks


----------



## Countryman (27 February 2015)

JillA said:



			I didn't think that was lawful, along with shooting game? Someone has told me he can't be available on a Sunday because he is hunting, with a local farmers foot pack? Or is it that now they are no longer "hunting with dogs" anything is possible? Is he making it up or do you think it is for real? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Technically for foxhounds it was a courtesy that you didn't hunt on Sundays - legally you could - and they do in Ireland - but no British mounted packs, as far as I know, did. Some foot packs may well do so - I think one of the Lake District Fell Packs meets on Sundays. The situation is different for packs of harriers, beagles, bassets and staghounds, because their historic quarry - hares and deer - were all classed as 'game' and could not be legally taken on Sundays.


----------



## Maesfen (27 February 2015)

Call me old fashioned but it certainly goes against the grain for me; I hate that the local drag and bloodhound packs go out on a Sunday, it doesn't seem fair on the farmers for a start especially for those that try to have a quiet day then - and there are still plenty of them that do.


----------



## TGM (27 February 2015)

Our local bloodhound pack goes out on a Sunday - I presume the farmers don't think it is unfair because otherwise they wouldn't give us permission to cross the land in the first place and quite often you will find the farmers themselves are enjoying the day by following on foot, quad or on horseback.  In fact some of our masters and whips are farmers themselves!


----------



## JillA (27 February 2015)

Thanks all - sounds as though he is kosher then


----------



## Orangehorse (28 February 2015)

Bloodhounds meet on a Sunday.  Hunting the Clean Boot - in otherwords, a runner.


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 February 2015)

I think it's traditional for Bloodhounds to only hunt on a Sunday.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 March 2015)

No Field Sports should take place on a Sunday.

Alec.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (3 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			No Field Sports should take place on a Sunday.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

This...I imagine it originated from religous beliefs of not working/going to church on a sunday.


----------



## TGM (3 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			This...I imagine it originated from religous beliefs of not working/going to church on a sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps in an effort to recruit more church-goers as there was precious little else to do all day!


----------



## Maesfen (3 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			This...I imagine it originated from religous beliefs of not working/going to church on a sunday.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem to stop those in Ireland!

A lot of it stems from a Sunday was the one day of the week that staff could have off (on rota of course!) and all were expected to go to church of one form or another so there would be nobody to do the work - as you will have seen in Downton!  Plus the old proverb to labour for six days and the seventh be a day of rest.  It's not that long ago that we saw Sunday openings start after all and some still not agree with those.


----------

